# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Giá một số hãng taxi ở Đà Nẵng

## thietht

Didau.org xin cung cấp cho bạn một số thông tin về giá của các hãng taxi ở Đà Nẵng. Hi vọng đó sẽ là thông tin hữu ích cho bạn khi có nhu cầu sử dụng dịch vụ taxi. 

*Taxi Mai Linh* 

Công ty Cổ phần Tập đoàn Mai Linh, tiền thân là Công ty TNHH Mai Linh, được thành lập vào ngày 12/07/1993, với 100% vốn trong nước.
Tại Đà Nẵng, Taxi Mai Linh hoạt Động mạnh về tất cả các loại hình, cung cấp không chỉ là dịch vụ chuyên chở khách mà còn cho thuê xê, đưa đón khách du lịch theo tour. Khách hàng rất hài long về cách phục vụ của nhân viên, cũng như khả năng phục vụ của hệ thống công ty. Chỉ cần có nhu cầu mặc dù bạn đang ở đâu thì Mai Linh vẫn có thể phục vụ bạn trong khoảng thời gian nhất định.


Hãy gọi Mai Linh nếu bạn có nhu cầu.
Địa chỉ liên hệ: 89  Thái Phiên,P.Phước Ninh, Q.Hải Châu, TP Đà Nẵng
T.Đài (0511)3525252-3565656
ĐT : (0511)3522333
Fax : (0511)3522555
Thông tin hổ trợ về bảng giá taxi Mai Linh :

*Loại xe 8 chỗ*

 Giá mở cửa lần đầu                 :    10000/0.7km

 Km tiếp theo đến km 30         :    14000/km

 Giá km 31 trở lên                    :    12000/km

*Loại xe 5 chỗ:*

 Giá mở cửa lần đầu                 :   9000/0.7km

 Km tiếp theo đến km 30          :  13000/km

 Giá km 31 trở lên                    :   10000/km

*Taxi vinasun*

Được thành lập từ năm 2003, taxi Vinasun tiền thân là nhà hàng Trần Cau với mục đích cung cấp một loại xe chất lượng về chũng loại xe cũng như tài xế chuyên nghiệp mang lại cho khach hàng sự tiên nghi và thuận tiên trong giao thông.
Tại thành phố Đà Nẵng, hệ thống taxi sẽ được cung cấp đầy đủ để phục vụ cho nhu cầu ngày càng nhiều của khách hàng. Taxi Đà Nẵng sẽ được trang bị tốt, sẽ phát triển đồng hành đối với kinh tế chính trị văn hóa của người dân Đà Nẵng.

*Loại xe 8 chỗ:*

 Giá mở cửa lần đầu               :   10000/0.7km

 Km tiếp theo đến km 30        :   14000/km

 Giá km 31 trở lên                   :   11600/km

*Loại xe 5 chỗ:*

 Giá mở cửa lần đầu                :    9000/0.7km

 Km tiếp theo đến km 30:       13000/km

 Giá km 31 trở lên:                 96000/km

*Taxi Tiên Sa*

Taxi Tiên Sa của Công ty (Cty) Vận tải và Dịch vụ Phú Hoàng. Tuy mới thành lập, nhưng với hướng đi đúng đắn cùng cách làm hiệu quả nên chỉ trong một thời gian rất ngắn, Tiên Sa đã có bước phát triển rất mạnh, thu hút được nhiều cảm tình từ phía khách hàng.


Mặc dù mới ra đời, nhưng Tiên Sa đã có một đội xe khá đông đảo lên đến hơn 60 đầu xe nhãn hiệu Kia (Hàn Quốc) loại 4 và 7 chỗ ngồi đời mới hiện đại. Được sơn màu vàng bắt mắt cùng mẫu mã, kiểu dáng sang trọng, taxi Tiên Sa nhanh chóng thu hút và tạo được ấn tượng đối với đông đảo người dân
Với phương châm “An toàn - Tiện ích - Thân thiện”, đội ngũ nhân viên của Tiên Sa đều luôn chấp hành nghiêm túc và đầy đủ các quy trình, quy phạm an toàn trong khi lái xe, đồng phục, phù hiệu gọn gàng, tác phong chuyên nghiệp, tận tình, chu đáo với khách hàng. Tiên Sa cũng luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ khách hàng 24/ 24 giờ dù bất cứ hoàn cảnh nào. Đây cũng chính là những lý do mà bất cứ khách hàng nào đã đến với Tiên Sa đều mong muốn gặp lại nếu có nhu cầu.

Địa chỉ liên hệ:
ĐT: 05113.79.79.79
Taxi Tiên Sa không lập trình tiền chờ và có giá cước rẻ nhất

Taxi Tiên Sa không lập trình tiền chờ và có giá cước rẻ nhất

*Loại xe 7 chỗ:*

 Giá mở cửa lần đầu                 :   9000/0.7km

 Km tiếp theo đến km 30          :  13000/km

 Giá km 31 trở lên                     :  11000/km

*Loại xe 5 chỗ:*

 Giá mở cửa lần đầu                 :   8000/0.7km

 Km tiếp theo đến km 30         :  11000/km

 Giá km 31 trở lên                    :   9000/km




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## ngocducdanangbeach

Ở Tp Đà Nẵng mình thì mọi ngừoi không cần lo lắng nhiều về vấn đề " chặt-chém" .Dân ở xứ miền trung mình thân thiện và hiền lắm. nếu anh/chị nào có dịp vào Đà Nẵng du lịch thì alo cho mình. Mình sẽ huỡng dẫn tận tình cho ha. *Mr Đức . 0915 880 449*

----------


## khanhlinh154

cho thuê xe máy tại đà nẵng 01266634749


Cho thuê xe máy Lan Hương tại Đà Nẵng: giá rẻ, xe tốt, đảm bảo uy tín. 
Giá cho thuê xe máy tay số là 60.000 đồng đến 120.000 đồng/xe/24 giờ, giá cho thuê xe máy tay ga là 100.000 đồng đến 150.000 đồng/xe/24 giờ. Lan Hương giảm giá cho khách thuê xe máy dài hạn (theo tuần, tháng, quý, năm).
Lan Hương giao xe tận nơi miễn phí theo yêu cầu khách hàng.
Để biết thêm chi tiết, xin gọi 01266634749 hoặc truy cập website: thuexedanang.tk 
Địa chỉ : K57/55 Lê Hữu Trác – Quận Sơn Trà – Thành phố Đà Nẵng ( Gần biển Phạm Văn Đồng)
Hân hạnh được phục vụ.

----------


## sharing83

Cảm ơn thông tin bổ ích này

----------


## quanghuy00

đợt này giá xăng lên giá taxi lại tăng nữa rồi

----------


## trailangvatraipho

Kinh nghiệm của mình là nên chọn hãng taxi uy tín và có thương hiệu để sử dụng, đắt một tý nhưng được phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo. Bạn có thể xem *số điện thoại các hãng xe taxi tại Đà Nẵng* để biết thông tin chi tiết!

----------


## dung89

Giá cũng như Hà Nội mà

----------

